
Intensional Equality ;=) for Continuations (1995) [pdf] - pron
https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~appel/papers/conteq.pdf
======
pron
This approach clearly influenced certain software in Volkswagon onboard
computers, so it is known to work well in practice. :)

~~~
thomasrossi
the final disclaimer looks like it was written for the case

